# 1922 Iver Johnson Diamond Frame Special Roadster - 0riginal Condition



## Gary Meneghin (Jan 26, 2012)

ALL; 
I just purchased a 1922 Iver Johnson Diamond Frame Special Roadster in good original condition.    This is a track racer (no fenders or chain guard,  one speed, down turned handle bars, coaster brake - New Departure).  I intend to recondition this bike not restore it. I would give it a 7.5 on a 10 point scale. Good original paint (black) , chrome, nickel, Persons saddle and wood rims.  It still has the original sticker from the Oakland Cyclery (California) when it was sold in 1922.  It only needs the following two items:

1) new sew up white tires - the kind that are glued to the wood rims
2) cork grips that are barrel shaped with a metal tip and collar on each end

Can anyone help with where to find the above *two* items??

Gary - the California restorer


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 26, 2012)

With a coaster brake it;s not a "track bike"- those were fixies with no brakes at all.  There is a Wheelmen who makes the cork grips with nickel ferrules.   I'll check for the details when I get home.   For white 28" singletubes you are SOL.  Robert Dean on this site makes them in black, and sew-up cyclocross tires will work, but they have a mud tread and are gray.  There are some solid white 28" tires that show up occasionally on eBay and elsewhere.  I'm just glad to see a diamond frame going back on the road!


----------



## sam (Jan 26, 2012)

What is the width of the tires/rims ?
It's most likely a racer/which is to say a stripped down version of the roadster type bike.These were also sold by most bike companies.Some came with racing bars / rims etc and may have been raced at amerture races.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 27, 2012)

All Ivers could be ordered any number of ways, according to their catalogs. Most bikes fit either 28" or 26" wheels although the racers always came through with 28". You could opt for the coaster instead of the track hub if you weren't a racer and that's probably the case here, or maybe it was added later by the owner who wanted to ride it on the road.


----------



## pnfkwfl (Jan 27, 2012)

Gary Meneghin said:


> ALL;
> 
> 1) new sew up white tires - the kind that are glued to the wood rims
> 2) cork grips that are barrel shaped with a metal tip and collar on each end
> ...




Meory Lane Clasics for the tires.  $150 a set for 28" glue on single tube tires.

I have a set of leather bull dog grips.  PM me and I will send you some pictures.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 27, 2012)

Post some pics. Would love to see it.


----------



## pelletman (Jan 30, 2012)

Charlie Matteo in CUmberland RI has the cork reproduction grips for about $70 and they are nice


----------



## gazube (May 29, 2015)

*www.corkalinegetagrip.com*

if you need grips you can also visit our shop at www.corkalinegetagrip.com   we are the grip people


----------



## Handyman (May 29, 2015)

No Comment, I just realized this is an old post.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (May 29, 2015)

66TigerCat said:


> All Ivers could be ordered any number of ways, according to their catalogs. Most bikes fit either 28" or 26" wheels although the racers always came through with 28". You could opt for the coaster instead of the track hub if you weren't a racer and that's probably the case here, or maybe it was added later by the owner who wanted to ride it on the road.




Yessah! Could be a Model 90 "Road Racer'


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 29, 2015)

Robert Dean does still produce white single tubes at 175/each


----------

